# lopi berkshire



## JAG1 (Oct 19, 2010)

hey everyone, sorry for my ignorance on this subject but im new to this.Anyway i just bought a house and in it is a lopi berkshire stove running of propane,its really a beautiful stove,but my question is,is this something i can keep running all day when no one is home,the thing is there is a vent above it which goes to the living room so that actually heats the finished basement where its located and the living room,the first floor also has electric baseboard which i definitely dont want to use,id rather use the stove but on those really cold days id like to keep it running while im at work and also for the dog but im a little nervous to just have it going all day,the old owners have a thermostat for it but its in the basement im more concerned about the first floor.if anyone could give me some insight on this i would greatly appreciate it..thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 20, 2010)

Probably as safe as your furnace, but get it serviced 
to be sure it's tuned correctly & burning as efficiently
as possible...


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 22, 2010)

we purchased our berkshire used last fall and love it !
 had it checked out and properly installed and it burns nicely... wish i could find another for the money we paid.

as for letting it run while you are away... we run ours constantly from october to april, whether we are at the cottage or not.


----------



## JAG1 (Oct 23, 2010)

that's the answer I was hoping to hear lol.thank you very much for your replys


----------

